# What do these TSH Test results mean?



## Poppie

TSH points to hyperthyroidism.


----------



## Andros

Poppie said:


> I am assuming this means Graves disease. An iodine uptake scan is scheduled as is an appt w/an endo. But of course the waiting is hard.
> 
> TSH *.005* (4.50 - 4.5) low
> T4 Free *2.74* (.93 - 1.60) high
> T3 Free *7.4* (2.3 - 5.0) high
> 
> Are there any other indicators here?
> 
> Also, there are extreme breathing attacks (like asthma but not treatable w/an inhaler) on exercising. Thick noticeable breathing on exertion. I'm going to post about this separately too. Trying to find people who have the same breathing issue.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, Poppie!! Welcome!

Yo; you are seriously hyperthyroid.

Let me share my experience.........

When I was like that, I had what I call faux Myastenia Gravis. In other words, the antibodies were not present "but" all my muscles were going kapooey which included the muscles surrounding the lungs, the heart, the bladder, the uterus and well; I am sure you get the picture.

I could not breathe. I kid you not. It was a horrible struggle for the muscles supporting the lungs just plain would not co-operate.

Could this be what you are experiencing? Do you think?

For the time being, exercise truly is contraindicated. I am sure you have figured that out by now. Going up a flight of stairs was agonal.

Let me know what you think.

You may find this of great interest. http://www.eje-online.org/cgi/content/abstract/147/3/299


----------



## Poppie

Very interesting! Perhaps. This is such a new development for us. It's my child experiencing it so I will have to ask. Funny you should mention stairs. Going up the stairs w/my child the other day, the breathing was SO thick and heavy. For no reason - well, you know.

How did you deal with your hyper? Was it Graves? We are awaiting an Iodine Uptake Scan and appt w/Endo. THank you for your comments. It helps to hear someone else has had the breathing issues.


----------



## Andros

Poppie said:


> Very interesting! Perhaps. This is such a new development for us. It's my child experiencing it so I will have to ask. Funny you should mention stairs. Going up the stairs w/my child the other day, the breathing was SO thick and heavy. For no reason - well, you know.
> 
> How did you deal with your hyper? Was it Graves? We are awaiting an Iodine Uptake Scan and appt w/Endo. THank you for your comments. It helps to hear someone else has had the breathing issues.


Oh, your child. OMG!! I hate this. How old?

Yes, Graves' for me. I had RAI. And let me tell you, if I could do it over, I would never bother with the anti-thryoid med. Just take me straight on to surgery. I would do that different also for now I will never know if I had cancer or not.

Many with cancer of the thyroid present hyperthyoid.

Did you read that link?


----------



## Poppie

Ah Hah. I think it's telling me that the breathing issues can indeed happen with active Graves Disease.

(The lingo is a little difficult for me to understand.)

I'm looking forward to those test results and I'll post what they determine.


----------



## Lovlkn

Have they tried anti thyroid medication yet?


----------



## Poppie

No. They're doing a scan in a few days. At this point I'm just assuming it's Graves. No one has told me for sure.


----------



## Andros

Poppie said:


> Ah Hah. I think it's telling me that the breathing issues can indeed happen with active Graves Disease.
> 
> (The lingo is a little difficult for me to understand.)
> 
> I'm looking forward to those test results and I'll post what they determine.


As long as you get the drift. I don't understand everything either but "eventually" I do. I spend a lot of time looking words up in the medical dictionary. Dorland's on-line is good if you are ever in the mood!:anim_63:


----------



## Poppie

I'm actually considering Plummers Disease too. I know it's rare to present in children. Almost unheard of. Breathing issues and non-bugging eyes are tied to PD. Thoughts?


----------



## Andros

Poppie said:


> I'm actually considering Plummers Disease too. I know it's rare to present in children. Almost unheard of. Breathing issues and non-bugging eyes are tied to PD. Thoughts?


Yes; the basic thyroid panel does point to hyperthyroid. So, there is a possibilty and I am sure the uptake scan will answer a lot more questions.

The difference between hyperthyroid and say Plummer's in regards to Graves' would be the "clinical criteria" as observed and described by Dr. Robert Graves'.

The patient must have 3 out of these 4 for it to be deemed Graves'.

Exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis.

And then there is Hashimoto's which also presents with nodules and toxic goiter as well as a period of hyperthyroid.


----------



## Poppie

Interesting information. Pretibial myxedema and Exophthalmos are not present. Not even a hint.

Now I'm going to investigate this Hoshi...

Thank you so much for your insight.


----------



## Andros

Poppie said:


> Interesting information. Pretibial myxedema and Exophthalmos are not present. Not even a hint.
> 
> Now I'm going to investigate this Hoshi...
> 
> Thank you so much for your insight.


Have fun.............. this is for you; they even have a children's section.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/


----------



## Poppie

Wow. Thank you for the link. Thank you so much. Of course I am specifically interested in the adolescent section. Test day can't come soon enough (and then the waiting for someone to call w/results (


----------



## Andros

Poppie said:


> I am assuming this means Graves disease. An iodine uptake scan is scheduled as is an appt w/an endo. But of course the waiting is hard.
> 
> TSH *.005* (4.50 - 4.5) low
> T4 Free *2.74* (.93 - 1.60) high
> T3 Free *7.4* (2.3 - 5.0) high
> 
> Are there any other indicators here?
> 
> Also, there are extreme breathing attacks (like asthma but not treatable w/an inhaler) on exercising. Thick noticeable breathing on exertion. I'm going to post about this separately too. Trying to find people who have the same breathing issue.
> 
> Thank you!


My favorite credible site. You are welcome.


----------



## Poppie

Diagnosis is Graves Disease. 30mg of methimazole and 25mg of atenelol. This confuses me since 3 of the 4 have not been observed. Sigh.


----------



## Andros

Poppie said:


> Diagnosis is Graves Disease. 30mg of methimazole and 25mg of atenelol. This confuses me since 3 of the 4 have not been observed. Sigh.


Sigh is right. Everyone just refers to hyper as being Graves' when it is not so. As you know, there is a distinction. I would query the doc about this. Google Dr. Robert Graves' for more info.

Also, for your edification, there are "certain" antibodies and autoantibodies that are present in Graves' Eye Disease that are not present in the hyperthyroid only patient.

However, Graves' or Hyperthyroid, the treatment modality remains pretty much the same.

As long as your child is getting the proper medical intervention; that is what counts right now.

I am sorry for this on behalf of your child.


----------



## Poppie

Thank you.


----------

